# JOIN PAKISTAN ARMY THROUGH AMC CADET COURSE



## Safriz

https://www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk/

JOIN PAKISTAN ARMY AS MEDICAL CADET IN ARMY MEDICAL COLLEGE AND CMH LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE
1. ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
a. Age

17-21 Years as on 1 Nov 2012 (relaxable for 3 months both in upper and lower age limit).
b. Gender

Male
c. Marital Status

Unmarried
d. Nationality

Citizens of Pakistan and domicile holders of Azad Kashmir / Gilgit - Biltistan. Upon final selection candidates with dual nationality to surrender nationalities other than Pakistani.

e. Physical Standards

(1) Minimum Height - 5 - 4  (162.5 cm)

(2) Weight - As per the Body Mass Index.
f. Education

(1) FSc (Pre-medical) with minimum 70% marks or A level passed in Biology, Physics and Chemistry with minimum grade C.

(2) Candidates from Balochistan, Sind (District Tharparkar, Omar Kot), Northern Areas, Azad Kashmir(Upper Nelam Valley) and FATA having domicile and local certificates can apply with 65% marks.

(3) Candidates possessing foreign qualifications such as O Level and A Level etc will be required to obtain Equivalence Certificate and conversion of marks from Inter Board Committee of Chairman (IBCC), Ministry of Education, Islamabad and attach it with application form.

(4) Candidates who have passed FSc Part-I Examination with minimum 70% marks and appeared/are appearing in FSc Part-II/ Final Examination can also apply on HOPE Certificates by the Head of the institutions. Such candidates must deposit an attested copy of FSc Part II Certificate/ Mark Sheets to PA Directorate (PA-3C) GHQ Rawalpindi within 5 days of announcement of result, otherwise their selection will not be processed further.
2. INELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS

a. Not Recommended twice by ISSB/GHQ Selection Board.

b. Declared medically unfit by concerned CMH / Appeal Medical Board.

c. Enrolled cadets and recruits withdrawn/resigned/discharged/ dismissed from Armed Forces (Army, Navy and& Air Force) training academies/institutions on the grounds of discipline, character, medical, inefficiency, weak profile, own request or declared unsuitable.

d. An individual dismissed/removed from any other government service.

e. Convicted by a Court of Law for an offence involving moral turpitude.
3. REGISTRATION AND PRELIMINARY SELECTION PROCEDURE.

Candidates can either register through internet on website www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk. or by visiting Army Selection and Recruitment Centers (AS&RCs)
a. Registration Through Internet

A candidate can register on website www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk. Date and time of test shall be intimated oninternet, for which the individual should have an e-mail account. Candidates will report on exact date and time given for preliminary test on computerized roll no slip. Date once given will not be changed. Candidates will also bring along documents mentioned in para 6 and will pay prospectus fee on the day of test. Candidates MUST attain working knowledge of computer.
b. Registration at AS&RCs

The candidates may report at nearest AS&RCs for registration / allotment of roll no alongwith necessarydocuments mentioned in para 6 and the prospectus fee for completion of registration formalities. The Candidates will bring these documents on the day of test as well.


AS&RC


Telephone


AS&RC


Telephone
(1) Peshawar 091-201-35885 (2) Rawalpindi 051-561-34137
(3) Lahore 042-6699-35885 (4) Multan 061-531-35885
(5) Hyderabad 022-791-35885 (6) Karachi 021-560-35885
(7) Quetta 081-2490-35885 (8) Gilgit 05811-961-35885
c. Schedule of Registration / Preliminary Tests

Registration and Preliminary Tests will held as per following schedule :-

Registration


21 May  22 Jun 2012

Preliminary Tests


2 10 Jul 2012
d. Important Points

(1) Entry Test Candidates desirous of undertaking MBBS Course as Medical Cadets through CMH Lahore Medical College must clear UHS/Provincial entry test before admission..

(2) Candidate must mention the name of College for which applying (Army Medical College Rawalpindi or CMH Lahore Medical College) at the top of application form (page 1). Can didate can also opt for both the Colleges priority wise.

(3) A candidate selected at merit for one institution shall not be changed.
e. Written/Intelligence/Personality Test.

Written test will be based on multiple choice questions from English, Biology, Physics and Chemistry. The candidate declared successful in written test will undergo physical/medical test at AS&RCs.
f. Physical Test

The candidates must qualify the following physical tests:-

(1) 1.6 km Run - 8 ½ Minutes..

(2) Push Ups - 15 Repetitions in 2 Minutes.

(3) Sit Ups - 15 Repetitions in 2 Minutes.

(4) Chin Ups - 3 Repetitions in 2 Minutes.

(5) Ditch Crossing - 7. 4 x 7. 4 with a depth of 4 feet.
g. Preliminary Medical Test

Initial medical test at AS&RCs.
4. FURTHER SELECTION

Shortlisted candidates will receive notice for intelligence/personality test and interviews by the GHQ Selection Board at Army Medical College, Rawalpindi or CMH Lahore through website as well as call up letter. Medical examination of recommended candidates will be carried out at nearby CMHs. Final selection will be made at GHQ on the basis of candidates overall performance.
5. ACADEMICS/MILITARY TRAINING
a. Academics

Discipline



Duration

MBBS Course


5 years study at Army Medical College Rawalpindi and CMH Lahore Medical College.

BDS Course


4 years study at Army Medical College Rawalpindi
b. Military Training

22 x Weeks Basic Military Training (BMT) at PMA Kakul after completion of final professional examination.
6. DOCUMENTS REQUIRED AT AS&RCs

a. 2 x attested photocopy of Matric certificate. In case of O Level/A Level, submission of equivalence certificate issued by IBCC is mandatory.

b. 2 x attested photocopies of Computerized National Identity Card or Form B issued by NADRA.

c. 2 x attested photocopies of FSc Part-I (Pre-Medical) details marks certificate and Hope certificate fromPrincipal of college that the candidate will get minimum 70% marks in FSc Part-II Examination.

d. 4 x attested passport size photographs.

e. Candidates who have already cleared FSc Part-II (Pre-Medical) will produce 2x attested photocopies of Detail Marks Sheets (DMC).

f. Candidates will deposit crossed postal orders of Rs 100.00 in favour of Director General Personne Administration (DGPA), GHQ Rawalpindi. Pay Order/Bank Draft will not be accepted.
7. BOND

Finally selected candidates will be required to sign a bond to serve the Army for a minimum period of 13 years.The applicability of bond will commence on completion of MBBS Degree Course at respective Medical College.

For further details visit
www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk
OR
Nearest Army Selection and Recruitment Centres at Rawalpindi, Lahore,
Karachi, Peshawar, Quetta, Gilgit, Hyderabad and Multan.
Email your queries to:
webmaster@joinpakarmy.gov.pk

Friday 01 June, 2012


----------



## Khan_patriot

can the docs try out for special forces...???


----------



## Rashid Imad

Aoa can you pls inform me about what will be included in the preliminary test for medical cadet in Pakistan army so that i can prepare myself for the test i am having it on 26th of june 2014


----------



## Hassaan Tariq

Aoa. I applied for AM Cadets, passed the preliminary tests and have received the call letter for interview. Can someone please tell me how I will be evaluated in "GHQ Selection Board". To make my question clear, will I have to pass a written test or just interview and final medical?


----------



## Mian Ayyaz

, Asslam o alkium dear members
I am posting this on the behalf of my younger sister, actually we are double minded, whether to choose m cadit in army or navy? She passed written exam of navy for m cadets. please guide that where will she work and what will be her designation and all that. Also share that what is best army or navy? Thanks in advance your advice will be highly appreciated  Jazakallah

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/join-pakistan-army-as-captian-for-ladies.236792/#ixzz4RxbhhUha


----------

